# Web Easy Form Help PLEASE!!!!!!!



## marc0309 (Oct 7, 2009)

i am not a web pro, so please bare with me.

i used Web Easy 7 pro to build my website. I got it up and runnning on Go Daddy, thought things are good....Nope!

I cannot get my forms to send me the information in my email. When you click the submt buttton, it opens the users email account as to send an email. I called go daddy and web easy and they are NO help. They are telling me i need to input a form mailer which i found, it is a php file. it is webformmailer.php.
when i put that in the html box related to the form as directed by go daddy and web easy you are just redirected to the home page, nothing is mailed.....PLEASE HELP ME, i am going nuts!!!! here is the wesite so you can see

www.thebernsteinfirmllc.com


----------



## Janolly (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, I have just finished my new website using Web Prof 7, where I added a contact form, which when used opens my outlook sends the email to me with no comments, names or anything. The email has an attachment which when downloaded is the message from the form in code like state, complete nonsense.

If I could get into the HTML it might help, but I can't see how to do that either.

Just wondering if you ever sorted the problem out, I would love to know how.

Janolly:4-dontkno


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey marc0309, can you post up the code to "webformmailer.php"? from what i can see on the site everything is working correctly, but due to the nature of server side languages i can't see that page's code and that's where the problem is likely to lie...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

